# Tim1985's Sponsored Super-DMZ Log



## Tim1985 (Aug 23, 2010)

I would like to start off by giving a big thanks to Prince for letting me try this out. 

I started yesterday with 2 caps, and I will probably continue at 2 caps the whole way through. I am already running Sust325/Deca and will be running them long after Im done with this oral, so I doubt I'll lose anything I gain. 

I take Hawthorne Berry Extract, CoQ10 and NAC year round so my support supps are in place already. I should probably pick up some Saw Palmetto for prostate support but I am too lazy lol. 

Right now this is my diet:

Meal#1
4 pieces whole wheat omega bread(2w/jelly and 2w/natty PB)
3 eggs
18oz milk(fat free mixed with some 2% cause drinking straight fat free milk tastes horrid)
1 small banana 1 large nectarine  

Supps taken w/ meal #1
1000mg Hawthorne Berry Extract 
100mg CoQ10
1g fish oil 
1g vitamin C
Multi vitamin 
Super DMZ

1-1.5 hours after meal# I go and lift for about 60minutes or less(i try for less otherwise that means I wasn't keeping a fast enough pace).
Right now Im about to also start a tub of Purus Labs Muscle Marinade and I will be dosing this stuff pre w/o or maybe even intra w/o. I may have to push my workout further away from meal#1 in order to have an empty stomach for the MM to absorb quickly. 

30 minutes Post w/o I have a shake consisting of 16oz fat free milk w/ 1 scoop whey. 

60 minutes later I eat meal #2

Meal#2
8+oz BBQ Chicken Breast 
1.25 cups Brown Rice(I may up this to 1.5 cups soon) 
1 small banana and 1 large Nectarine 

Supps taken w/ Meal #2
1g Fish oil
1g Vitamin C

Meal #3
Same as meal#2

Supps taken w/ Meal#3
1g Fish oil
1000mg Hawthorne Extract 
100mg CoQ10
Super DMZ
Meal#4
1 can tuna or 1/2lb of salmon
6+oz Broccoli 
1/4 cup brown rice 

Meal#5 
1.5 cups low fat cottage cheese sweetened w/ splenda or equal mixed with about 50g natty PB. I eat this right before bed.


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

subbed mate 

*Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED LOG*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ole-bunch-other-crazy-shit-sponsored-log.html


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just subbed to yours a minute ago lol


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 23, 2010)

Monday: Chest/Back/Traps/Rear Delts
Superset#1 Incline BB or DB press 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Pull-up to front(wide grip) 6-8 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#2
Chest Dips 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Close Grip Chins 6-8 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#3
Cable Incline Flies 10-12 reps 3 sets
Low Pulley Rows 10-12 reps 3 sets No Rest
Dumbbell Pullovers 10-12 reps 2 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#4
Stiff-arm Pull downs 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest
Bent Arm Bent-over Rows 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest
Upright Rows 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest

Energy was good considering how tired I was before getting in there, I thank the stims in Muscle Marinade for that. 
I threw up at the end of this work out also.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 23, 2010)

sub'd mine is waiting in the mail


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

In!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2010)

Get bloodwork, that stuff is basically rat poison...


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2010)

The new Superdrol DMZ is Rat Poison? Say Werd!


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 24, 2010)

Feeling really fucking tired today, I'll probably hit the gym in the evening because of this...


----------



## superted (Aug 24, 2010)

go get em killer


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 24, 2010)

Rat poison. What?


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 24, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> Rat poison. What?


SD is notorious for reeking havoc on the body, Heavy Iron is not a fan of the drug... alot of people are not fans of this drug and with good reason. I like the stuff, but I am weird like that


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 24, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> SD is notorious for reeking havoc on the body, Heavy Iron is not a fan of the drug... alot of people are not fans of this drug and with good reason. I like the stuff, but I am weird like that


 What is it notorious for besides being harsh on the liver and back pumps?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 24, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> What is it notorious for besides being harsh on the liver and back pumps?


 Very elevated AST and ALT liver enzymes, significant negative effects to HDL and LDL.


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Very elevated AST and ALT liver enzymes, significant negative effects to HDL and LDL.



But will these poor side effects occur with this new formula?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> But will these poor side effects occur with this new formula?


 LOL! What is "new" about it?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 24, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL! What is "new" about it?


This isn't SD. It is dymethazine. Superdrol is more powerful.


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL! What is "new" about it?



Look you tiny, weakling.. This is the new Superdrol.. it's safe and better than a real cycle of any Gear EVER!


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 24, 2010)

Tuesday: Hamstrings/Calves /Abs
Superset#1
Hamstring Leg Press 6-8 reps 4 sets No Rest
Hanging Leg Raises 10-15 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#2
DB Stiff-Legged Deadlifts 10-12 reps 4 sets
Bicycle Crunches 15 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#4
Donkey Calf Raises 10-15 reps 4 sets No Rest
Standing Calf Raises 8 reps 3 sets 30 seconds Rest


----------



## superted (Aug 24, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> This isn't SD. It is dymethazine. Superdrol is more powerful.





Dark Saney said:


> Look you tiny, weakling.. This is the new Superdrol.. it's safe and better than a real cycle of any Gear EVER!



Hes right

This is actually weaker than Superdrol due to the azine bond in  it. Also has less sides and is less liver toxic than Superdrol. The  doses you are looking at are 10mg and out of that only 5 would actually  be superdrol the other molecule once broken down is a weaker version not  eliciting as many sides as Superdrol. I have been doing A LOT of  reading on this compound and that is the only reason I was willing to  give it a shot. Even at the recommended dose of 20mg of this product you  will only get 10mg of Superdrol a day


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Look you tiny, weakling.. This is the new Superdrol.. it's safe and better than a real cycle of any Gear EVER!


 Oh, good to know. I guess I will throw away my 80ml's of Tren Ace, my 160ml's of Testosterone and my bucket of D-bol and get some Super-DMZ.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 24, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Oh, good to know. I guess I will throw away my 80ml's of Tren Ace, my 160ml's of Testosterone and my bucket of D-bol and get some Super-DMZ.



U could donate it to me


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thursday: Biceps/Triceps/Delts
Superset#1
Close Grip chins 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Close Grip Bench Press 6-8 3 sets 1 Minute
Superset#2
Incline DB curls 10-12 reps 3 sets No Rest
Over Head DB Triceps Extensions 10-12 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#3
Concentration Curls 15-20 reps 3 sets No Rest
Triceps Kickbacks 15-20 Reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#4
Seated Military Press 8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Incline One Arm Laterals 10-12 3 sets No Rest
Lateral Raises 15-20 reps 3 sets 1 Minute

Feeling nauseous, took a few new back shots. I will post some time soon


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 26, 2010)

end August back shot.JPG


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 26, 2010)

P1010050.JPG


----------



## superted (Aug 26, 2010)

Back is thicker lats are wider 

Nice job

I'll fix those thumb nails in the morning  so tired


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 27, 2010)

Friday: Quads/Claves/Abs
Superset#1
Squats (medium stance) 6-8 reps 4 sets
Hanging Leg Raises 10-15 Reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#2
Sissy Squats 10-12 reps 4 sets No Rest
Bicycle Crunches 15 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#3
Leg Extension 15-20 reps 4 sets No Rest
Crunches 10-15 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#4
Donkey Calf Raises 10-15 reps 4 sets No Rest
Standing Calf Raises 8 reps 4 sets 30 seconds


----------



## Kleen (Aug 27, 2010)

Good stuff in here Tim! I have not had any lethargy to speak off. Every once in a while I get a little bit of yawning but don't feel tired. Sleepy on occasion after my post workout carbs but then I bounce right back after that and that is pretty typical reaction for me. Feeling great!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 27, 2010)

been wondering why can some post thumbnails and others big pics ...anyone explain?


----------



## superted (Aug 27, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> been wondering why can some post thumbnails and others big pics ...anyone explain?



coz im BIG


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol, Ed those 2 pictures were both taken yesterday(even though they do look different to me too). The before pic is in my avatar


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dam I can't upload the before pic now, it says I have already uploaded it in to this thread so it won't let me re-post it


----------



## Kleen (Aug 28, 2010)

PM sent email it to me I will post it in here.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 28, 2010)

Kleen said:


> PM sent email it to me I will post it in here.


email sent, thanks Kleen!!


----------



## superted (Aug 28, 2010)

August






New Picture





Very nice results broski but your loosing your tan

Its Supposed to be Jack and* Tanned*


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 29, 2010)

haha thanks Ed, work has been slow so I don't get the sun exposure Im used too


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 29, 2010)

Im experiencing some major shins/calves/leg pumps while attempting to do cardio. I took an early morning bike ride into the local hills and I had to walk my bike most of the way because my quads were cramping up, then walking started to make my calves and shins get pumped. 

Ive been eating a few banana's a day, but I think I may supplement some potassium and taurine and see if those help some. My water intake is about 1.5-2 gallons a day so Im good there. 

I thought I would make note of a few other things Ive noticed since starting Super DMZ:
*
Pros:*

My muscles feel harder/fuller all throughout the day which is fucking awesome! 

Body weight is up a few lbs(i think i was 210-212lbs when i started this last Saturday and I weigh 215lbs atm)

Although I don't train for strength, I am definitely gaining some strength lately 

*Cons:* 

Lethargy, Im tired all the time. 

Loss of appetite, which I usually experience with harsher orals 

Pumps that END cardio sessions

That is all I can think of right now...


----------



## Kleen (Aug 29, 2010)

I am using taurine and some potassium and no sign of pumps yet thank goodness.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> been wondering why can some post thumbnails and others big pics ...anyone explain?



They're uploaded differently. 

The smaller as an attachment and the larger displayed by clicking on this > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

In those two pictures, it looks like he's closer to the camera in the "New" pic.. so it easily appears he's bigger... my 5 inch cock looks Ginormous when I stick it in my hoe's face


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> In those two pictures, it looks like he's closer to the camera in the "New" pic.. so it easily appears he's bigger... my 5 inch cock looks Ginormous when I stick it in my hoe's face


Sorry.... next time I'll have my camera crew set up a little further away lol


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 29, 2010)

Kleen said:


> I am using taurine and some potassium and no sign of pumps yet thank goodness.


Lucky you man, hopefully this get better now that Im using things to combat it


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2010)

^You're trying to _avoid_ a pump? I thought the pump was the best feeling you could have?

Don't tell me Arnold was telling a lie!


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^You're trying to _avoid_ a pump? I thought the pump was the best feeling you could have?
> 
> Don't tell me Arnold was telling a lie!


This is a whole different ball game, these are more like debilitating cramps and it can make doing cardio impossible


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 29, 2010)

Tim
I have them they suck back pumps worse taurine solves it 5 g


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> This is a whole different ball game, these are more like debilitating cramps and it can make doing cardio impossible



That one IFBB Pro, Mike Liberatore, lost a dumbbell curl contest because his forearms were pumped to the point that he couldn't curl effectively.

I've had cramps, but they've normally taken place after cardio while in the parking lot and just getting in the car.

I'm, like, "WTF? ARRRRGHH!" Not a good thing.

Hope the taurine or other supps fixes that for you.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Monday: Chest/Back/Traps/Rear Delts
Superset#1 Incline BB or DB press 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Pull-up to front(wide grip) 6-8 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#2
Chest Dips 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Close Grip Chins 6-8 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#3
Cable Incline Flies 10-12 reps 3 sets
Low Pulley Rows 10-12 reps 3 sets No Rest
Dumbbell Pullovers 10-12 reps 2 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#4
Stiff-arm Pull downs 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest
Bent Arm Bent-over Rows 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest
Upright Rows 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest

Puked again.... nothing else to note


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Some motivational music, not heavy like I usually listen to, but I love me some good stoner metal

YouTube - Baroness - (5) Swollen and Halo


----------



## unclem (Aug 30, 2010)

nice lats tim, send us a " lat spread"  that would be cool. and i get those fucking back pumps to until i take taurine, works everytime. wat a bitch those are. especially on drol.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tuesday: Hamstrings/Calves /Abs
Superset#1
Hamstring Leg Press 6-8 reps 4 sets No Rest
Hanging Leg Raises 10-15 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#2
DB Stiff-Legged Deadlifts 10-12 reps 4 sets
Bicycle Crunches 15 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#4
Donkey Calf Raises 10-15 reps 4 sets No Rest
Standing Calf Raises 8 reps 3 sets 30 seconds Rest

Endurance was great today! I loved it!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 31, 2010)

Keep on killing it Tim. Love the work ethic!


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Kleen! This program changes again after next week. I'll be posting it up later


----------



## Kleen (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine if forever evolving. Makes me wonder why I make big plans sometimes. LOL


----------



## Life (Sep 1, 2010)

The Sword - Mother, Maiden & Crone

Some more motivational music for you  Are your donkey calf's lighter than your standing calf?


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 1, 2010)

Life said:


> The Sword - Mother, Maiden & Crone
> 
> Some more motivational music for you  Are your donkey calf's lighter than your standing calf?


Yes they are, thanks for the music.. good stuff.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 2, 2010)

Calves Blech, mine are sore from yesterday. Never work them, but figured what the heck. Might as well let em get a taste of the growth too. Of course they are already plenty big enough.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thursday: Biceps/Triceps/Delts
Superset#1
Close Grip chins 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Close Grip Bench Press 6-8 3 sets 1 Minute
Superset#2
Incline DB curls 10-12 reps 3 sets No Rest
Over Head DB Triceps Extensions 10-12 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#3
Concentration Curls 15-20 reps 3 sets No Rest
Triceps Kickbacks 15-20 Reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#4
Seated Military Press 8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Incline One Arm Laterals 10-12 3 sets No Rest
Lateral Raises 15-20 reps 3 sets 1 Minute


Due to an early work day I decided to hit the weights this afternoon, I  dosed 1 scoop of Muscle Marinade and I doubt I'll sleep much tonight lol


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 2, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Calves Blech, mine are sore from yesterday. Never work them, but figured what the heck. Might as well let em get a taste of the growth too. Of course they are already plenty big enough.


Dude I didn't train calves for the longest time. It wasn't intil I measured them and noticed that my left calve is 1"+ bigger than my right! Skateboarding as a teen is the cause of that I believe. Right now my left calve is 16.25-16.5" and my right is 15"! I can't stand that shit


----------



## superted (Sep 2, 2010)

Hows the weight going


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 2, 2010)

superted said:


> Hows the weight going


Haven't checked, but will sometime soon


----------



## Curt James (Sep 2, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Dude I didn't train calves for the longest time. It wasn't intil I measured them and noticed that my left calve is 1"+ bigger than my right! *Skateboarding *as a teen is the cause of that I believe. *Right now my left calve is 16.25-16.5" and my right is 15"!* I can't stand that shit



Wow. Hey, would one option be skateboarding with the alternate leg on the board?


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Wow. Hey, would one option be skateboarding with the alternate leg on the board?


LMFAO! Yeah I'll probably never ride a skateborad again.... I sucked at it lol. BMX was my calling


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 3, 2010)

Friday: Quads/Claves/Abs
Superset#1
Squats (medium stance) 6-8 reps 4 sets
Hanging Leg Raises 10-15 Reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#2
Sissy Squats 10-12 reps 4 sets No Rest
Bicycle Crunches 15 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#3
Leg Extension 15-20 reps 4 sets No Rest
Crunches 10-15 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#4
Donkey Calf Raises 10-15 reps 4 sets No Rest
Standing Calf Raises 8 reps 4 sets 30 seconds

I finished this w/o really fast today, took me about 40 minutes to complete it


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Dude I didn't train calves for the longest time. It wasn't intil I measured them and noticed that my left calve is 1"+ bigger than my right! Skateboarding as a teen is the cause of that I believe. Right now my left calve is 16.25-16.5" and my right is 15"! I can't stand that shit


Wow, mine changed shape from skate boarding but both are 17 inches and shredded all day long without working them. 


Tim1985 said:


> LMFAO! Yeah I'll probably never ride a skateborad again.... I sucked at it lol. BMX was my calling



Hey knowing is half the battle man.  I did skate with the other foot forward every once in a while just to prove I could do it. Being a lefty I have always been a little ambidextrous. However my one calve is longer than the other one. Just a different shape. Now this is gonna sound weird man but why don't you try Single leg jump rope to even them out? It was a repetitive explosive movement that got the other one that much larger seems the same type of stimulation should work for the other one.



Tim1985 said:


> Friday: Quads/Claves/Abs
> Superset#1
> Squats (medium stance) 6-8 reps 4 sets
> Hanging Leg Raises 10-15 Reps 3 sets 1 minute
> ...



Nice Work!~

Oh yeah... We need a weigh in damnit! I can not be the only guy who has put on 10 lbs and leaned up. Let's see some numbers man!


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 3, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Wow, mine changed shape from skate boarding but both are 17 inches and shredded all day long without working them.
> 
> 
> Hey knowing is half the battle man.  I did skate with the other foot forward every once in a while just to prove I could do it. Being a lefty I have always been a little ambidextrous. However my one calve is longer than the other one. Just a different shape. Now this is gonna sound weird man but why don't you try Single leg jump rope to even them out? It was a repetitive explosive movement that got the other one that much larger seems the same type of stimulation should work for the other one.
> ...



Ive been trying to single the right one out, I may try that single leg jump rope out.

I just weighed in at 219lbs, but I have eaten 2x today already.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 3, 2010)

I should also note that this morning I went to inject my quad and noticed some veins starting to surface on both my quads. I have veins in both of my calves but this is new, I have never seen veins in my quads before. So DMZ is for sure helping make me more vascular.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

Excellent, I looked back to see what you weighed in the beginning but don't see it mentioned. Sounds like your getting leaner if you are getting veins in your quads. Do you know what you weighed when you started? Just curious.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 3, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Excellent, I looked back to see what you weighed in the beginning but don't see it mentioned. Sounds like your getting leaner if you are getting veins in your quads. Do you know what you weighed when you started? Just curious.


I believe I weighed 210ish and gained a good 5lbs the 1st week


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 3, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> I believe I weighed 210ish and gained a good 5lbs the 1st week


 Seriously? You weigh the same time of day each time right?


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 3, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Seriously? You weigh the same time of day each time right?


Usually yes, first thing in the morning. I weighed in a bit ago because Kleen asked for a weigh in and I had already eaten 2 meals at that point. So I weigh 219lbs w/ 2 meals down the hatch.  

As far as the 5lbs gain in the first week, this is not uncommon with SD. Carbs were increased to take advantage of the strong nutrient partitioning effects of SD. Glycogen loading can lead to a good increase in weight as well, the first week of SD your body basically seems to become saturated with glycogen and leads to a fuller look(my case i feel a bit puffy)


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> LMFAO! Yeah I'll probably never ride a skateborad again.... I sucked at it lol. BMX was my calling



I can stand on two feet I'm so uncoordinated. Good luck in bringing that lagging calf up.

Mine aren't called calves. They're simply referred to as _shins_. lol

 _Might _be 15 1/2" on a good day.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 6, 2010)

Monday: Chest/Back/Traps/Rear Delts
Superset#1 Incline BB or DB press 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Pull-up to front(wide grip) 6-8 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#2
Chest Dips 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Close Grip Chins 6-8 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#3
Cable Incline Flies 10-12 reps 3 sets
Low Pulley Rows 10-12 reps 3 sets No Rest
Dumbbell Pullovers 10-12 reps 2 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#4
Stiff-arm Pull downs 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest
Bent Arm Bent-over Rows 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest
Upright Rows 15-20 reps 2 sets No Rest

Great pumps, had trouble getting shirt off because of pumps/sweat lol


----------



## superted (Sep 6, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Monday: Chest/Back/Traps/Rear Delts
> Superset#1 Incline BB or DB press 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
> Pull-up to front(wide grip) 6-8 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
> Superset#2
> ...



*PROBLEM SOLVED TRY THIS*


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 7, 2010)

Tuesday: Hamstrings/Calves /Abs
Superset#1
Hamstring Leg Press 6-8 reps 4 sets No Rest
Hanging Leg Raises 10-15 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#2
DB Stiff-Legged Deadlifts 10-12 reps 4 sets
Bicycle Crunches 15 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#4
Donkey Calf Raises 10-15 reps 4 sets No Rest
Standing Calf Raises 8 reps 3 sets 30 seconds Rest


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 7, 2010)

I appear to be leaning out a bit again, I'll have to check and see if my weight dropped at all. I believe the new LBM I have gained is burning some of my new fat gains for energy, so I am slowly but surely losing some fat. This is nice, I like staying lean while gaining


----------



## Kleen (Sep 7, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> I appear to be leaning out a bit again, I'll have to check and see if my weight dropped at all. I believe the new LBM I have gained is burning some of my new fat gains for energy, so I am slowly but surely losing some fat. This is nice, I like staying lean while gaining



Yeah that is a pretty sweet deal! I am enjoying the same results.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 7, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Yeah that is a pretty sweet deal! I am enjoying the same results.


Gotta love it!


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thursday: Biceps/Triceps/Delts
Superset#1
Close Grip chins 6-8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Close Grip Bench Press 6-8 3 sets 1 Minute
Superset#2
Incline DB curls 10-12 reps 3 sets No Rest
Over Head DB Triceps Extensions 10-12 reps 3 sets 1 Minute Rest
Superset#3
Concentration Curls 15-20 reps 3 sets No Rest
Triceps Kickbacks 15-20 Reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#4
Seated Military Press 8 reps 3 sets No Rest
Incline One Arm Laterals 10-12 3 sets No Rest
Lateral Raises 15-20 reps 3 sets 1 Minute


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 10, 2010)

Friday: Quads/Claves/Abs
Superset#1
Squats (medium stance) 6-8 reps 4 sets
Hanging Leg Raises 10-15 Reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#2
Sissy Squats 10-12 reps 4 sets No Rest
Bicycle Crunches 15 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#3
Leg Extension 15-20 reps 4 sets No Rest
Crunches 10-15 reps 3 sets 1 minute
Superset#4
Donkey Calf Raises 10-15 reps 4 sets No Rest
Standing Calf Raises 8 reps 4 sets 30 seconds


----------



## superted (Sep 10, 2010)

nice job sir


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I weigh 220 now, this is my last week on DMZ btw.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Well I weigh 220 now, this is my last week on DMZ btw.


 Nice, What's your PCT looking like?


----------



## superted (Sep 12, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Nice, What's your PCT looking like?



LOL

Gonna take a wild vids here and say sust


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 12, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Nice, What's your PCT looking like?


Pct will be 900mg Sust450 ew along with 500mg deca ew for about 10 more weeks


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 12, 2010)

superted said:


> LOL
> 
> Gonna take a wild vids here and say sust


dam can't rep you yet


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright, well I am thinking of doing a 5 x 5 type program, it will be 4  days a week though. I need 4 days a week, anything less and I'll go  crazy lol

Heres what Im thinking of doing 

Monday                     Chest/Back
Modified Compound Superset # 1
Incline BB Press 5 x 5   90 seconds rest
Close Grip Chins 5 x 5   90 seconds rest
Modified Compound Superset # 2
Chest Dips 5 x 5            90 seconds rest
Pull up to front(wide grip) 5 x 5 90 seconds rest 
Bent Knee Deadlifts(wide stance)  5 x 5 90 seconds rest 

Tuesday   Delts/Calves/Upper Abs 
Modified Compound Super Set # 1 
Seated Military Press 5 x 5   90 seconds rest 
Upright Rows 5 x 5        90 seconds rest 
Modified Compound Super Set # 2 
Calf Raises  5 x 5         90 seconds rest
Tibia Raises 5 x 5         90 seconds rest 
Crunches   5 x 5           90 seconds rest 


Thursday      Biceps/Triceps/Delts
Modified Compound Superset # 1
E-Z Bar Reverse Culrs 5 x 5   90 seconds rest
Close Grip Bench Press 5 x 5 90 seconds rest 
Modified Compound Super Set # 2 
E-Z Bar Preacher Curls  5 x 5   90 seconds rest
Tricep Dips  5 x 5               90 seconds rest 

Friday   Quads/Calves/Upper Abs
Superset # 1 
Squats (med stance) 5 x 5     90 seconds rest 
Lying Leg Curls  5 x 5            90 seconds rest
Superset # 2
Squats (close stance)  5 x 5  90 seconds rest 
BB Stiff Legged Deadlifts  5 x 5        no rest
Lying Leg Raises   5 x 5        90 seconds rest


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 12, 2010)

This program will start tomorrow, critique is appreciated.


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

subbed!  I'm catching up and will be following along!


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone have any input on the new training set up? Could use some critique I think


----------



## Flathead (Sep 13, 2010)

Tim I think that new routine lacks balance. I see 3 upper days & 1 lower. Your split should be 2 upper & 2 lower. I would also switch from a seated military press to standing.


----------



## Marat (Sep 13, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Anyone have any input on the new training set up? Could use some critique I think



In addition to what Flathead said:

What is the purpose behind all the supersetting? You would be well served spending a bit more time at higher intensities.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Tim I think that new routine lacks balance. I see 3 upper days & 1 lower. Your split should be 2 upper & 2 lower. I would also switch from a seated military press to standing.


  I will switch to standing military press, I have been hitting Hams and Quads on separate days for a while now, I like keeping them separate anyways so I guess I could change it back. Thanks man


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Marat said:


> In addition to what Flathead said:
> 
> What is the purpose behind all the supersetting? You would be well served spending a bit more time at higher intensities.


I got these routines out of a book I bought years ago, its set up this way. Thanks for the input, I am going to heed Flats advice.


----------



## Marat (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds good. Which book?


----------



## Flathead (Sep 13, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> I got these routines out of a book I bought years ago, its set up this way. Thanks for the input, I am going to heed Flats advice.


 

 When are you looking to fire up a new routine? I'm just curious to see if we have a couple of days to work it over some?


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Flathead said:


> When are you looking to fire up a new routine? I'm just curious to see if we have a couple of days to work it over some?


I wanted to start today(Im about an hour away from lifting actually lol). Im up for something new


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

looks like some good advice in here


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Marat said:


> Sounds good. Which book?


"Hugo Rivera's Hardgainers Handbook" I learned alot from it when I first started lifting seriously.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

superted said:


> looks like some good advice in here


  Definitely, Im gonna hit Mondays prescribed work out today though. If you have any input on the setup please share


----------



## Flathead (Sep 13, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> I wanted to start today(Im about an hour away from lifting actually lol). Im up for something new


 

That's fine, you can do that routine this week and and go from there. Here would be an example of a split with BBing/strength in mind. Marat feel free to chime in as needed! I just reccomended this same setup to Kirk B.


*Day 1*
*Standing Military Press 5*5*
_Accessory Work_
- Shoulders/Chest( i.e. "*weighted" dips*, db military, db incline, etc.) 5*6-8
- Lats/Upper Back( i.e. "*weighted" chins*, db rows, lat pulls, face pulls, shrugs, etc.) 5*6-8
- Tris (i.e. skull crushers, *close grip bench*, db overhead extensions, etc.) 5*8-10 

*Day 2*
*Squat 5*5*
_Accessory Work_
_- Low Back (i.e. *good mornings*, "weighted" back raises, "weighted ham/glute raises, etc.) 5*6-8_
_- Quads (i.e. hack squats, *front squats*, hipsled, etc.) 5*6-8_
_- Calves 5*8-14 < Heavy_
_- Abs 5*12-20 < Weighted_

*Day 3*
*Chest (bb flat) 5*5*
_Accessory Work_
_- Shoulders/Chest_( i.e. "*weighted" dips*, db military, db incline, etc.) 5*6-8
- Lats/Upper Back( i.e. "weighted" chins, *db rows*, lat pulls, face pulls, shrugs, etc.) 5*6-8
- Tris (i.e. *skull crushers*, close grip bench, db overhead extensions, etc.) 5*8-10 



*Day 4*
*Deads (traditional) 5*5*
_Accessory Work_
_- Low Back (i.e. *stiff leg deads*, "weighted" back raises, "weighted ham/glute raises, etc.) 5*6-8_
_- Quads (i.e. *hack squats*, front squats, hipsled, lunges, etc.) 5*6-8_
_- Calves 5*8-14 < Heavy_
_- Abs 5*12-20 < Weighted_




*Day 5 (optional)*
Accessory Work < Here's where you can do some small iso work i.e biceps, grip, flush abs, etc.



Don't get caught up in a ton of bicep iso work. If you get after these compound core movements, your pipes will grow 2x of what you would get from over dune iso work.


You can play around with your rep ranges on your core movements by simply adjusting your weights. Just keep it heavy. It's not a very fancy routine, but it's effective.


Flathead


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

I really like the look of that routine Flat, thanks for posting that up.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Monday                     Chest/Back
Modified Compound Superset # 1
Incline BB Press 5 x 5   90 seconds rest
Close Grip Chins 5 x 5   90 seconds rest 
Modified Compound Superset # 2
Chest Dips 5 x 5            90 seconds rest
Pull up to front(wide grip) 5 x 5 90 seconds rest **Subbed w/ Wide grip Pull downs(was feeling weak on this lift today)*
Bent Knee Deadlifts(wide stance)  5 x 5 90 seconds rest
I added 3 sets of Bent E-Z Bar rows just to burn my back out some more.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

I liked this session today, Im not sure if I followed it correctly or not. I did not super set each movement. For example: I did 5 sets of Incline bench and then 5 sets close grip chins with 90 seconds rest between sets... versus doing 1 set Incline Bench and then 1 set close Grip chins and repeating 5x.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was having some back pumps on the Deads and bent rows


----------



## Marat (Sep 13, 2010)

Consider moving your deadlifts to another day, similar to how Flat has it drawn up. It's a priority movement and you wouldn't be able to get the most out of it after being exhausted by the movements that you currently have preceding it. 

At what intensity are you doing your bench, squat, deadlift, and press?

Also, why the specific rest intervals?


----------



## Flathead (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't be afraid to switch up your accessory work from week to week. I'd tell you that you could add in another accessory here & there on any given day, but if your going heavy chances are you'll have nothing left in the tank. It's not quantity, it's quality ( I just sounded like a fucking car salesman). < I'm out


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Marat said:


> Consider moving your deadlifts to another day, similar to how Flat has it drawn up. It's a priority movement and you wouldn't be able to get the most out of it after being exhausted by the movements that you currently have preceding it.
> 
> At what intensity are you doing your bench, squat, deadlift, and press?
> 
> Also, why the specific rest intervals?



This routine is from that book Ive been following by Hugo Rivera, the rest periods are set up like that by him. Are the rest periods too long?

Im trying to go as intense as I can, within reason... I work out alone in my garage lol. Ive got limited equipment, here is what Ive got to work with:

Cheap Squat Rack
Adjustable Bench
Pull up bar
Dip Bars
Preacher Curl Pad
BB's
Spin lock DB's 
E-Z Bar
Home Made Pulley System(only really works for pull down movements though)
And a bunch of free weight (need more soon though)


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Don't be afraid to switch up your accessory work from week to week. I'd tell you that you could add in another accessory here & there on any given day, but if your going heavy chances are you'll have nothing left in the tank. *It's not quantity, it's quality* ( I just sounded like a fucking car salesman). < I'm out


LMAO! You did sound like a used car salesmen, but dammit it is the truth! That is something Ive learned over time as well, sometimes less = more if you do it properly.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is Hugo's Rivera's Training methodology for the split I posted: 

You will target and train each body part once a week using modified compound super sets. In this phase you will train all your muscles by pairing them with their antagonistic counterparts. Research indicates that pairing opposing muscle groups together increases recruitment of the muscle fibers. 

We will largely use 5x5, popularized back in the 1950's by Mr. Universe Reg Park(Arnold Idol). In this method, you choose a weight that allows you to perform 5 perfect reps. Your goal is to complete all sets with the same weight at 5 reps. Once you can complete all 5 sets with perfect reps, you increase the weight at the next work out.


----------



## Marat (Sep 13, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Don't be afraid to switch up your accessory work from week to week.



Flathead, keeping the accessory movements static until one plateaus allows one to make adjustments to get through that plateau. By making constant changes, it becomes difficult to recognize which movement 'works' for each particular lifter. For example, if a lifter does a lot of dips and then realizes that progress on their bench press is coming to a halt, they may be able to switch to a movement that isn't so comprehensive -- if the bench starts to go back up, they may realize that too many dips impair the ability for their chest and triceps to recover. They may want to switch to a movement that may isolate more and then reevaluate their progress. It works for all the movements -- one may find that a certain pulling variety has lost some effectiveness in their deadlifting progress -- by substituting out, say, a barbell row for a unilateral dumbell row, they may notice their grip and overall pulling strength increase.

By changing accessories on a weekly basis, it may be far more difficult to make adjustments.

Do you have any thoughts on that?



Tim1985 said:


> Are the rest periods too long?



I certainly recognize that assessing rest requirements is a measure of progress (i.e. the less rest one requires to perform a given moment, the stronger they are relative to the longer interval).

However, as our resident car salesman touched upon, quality is important. If 90 seconds is sufficient rest for you to perform a 5x5 at 85% of your 1RM, then by all means, go for it. 

It just wouldn't be advisable to sacrifice the ability to generate maximal force for the sake of a arbitrary rest interval.

Bottom line: Take the least amount of rest required to get the job done. It may be 30 seconds or it may be 10 minutes.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 13, 2010)

Marat said:


> Flathead, keeping the accessory movements static until one plateaus allows one to make adjustments to get through that plateau. By making constant changes, it becomes difficult to recognize which movement 'works' for each particular lifter. For example, if a lifter does a lot of dips and then realizes that progress on their bench press is coming to a halt, they may be able to switch to a movement that isn't so comprehensive -- if the bench starts to go back up, they may realize that too many dips impair the ability for their chest and triceps to recover. They may want to switch to a movement that may isolate more and then reevaluate their progress. It works for all the movements -- one may find that a certain pulling variety has lost some effectiveness in their deadlifting progress -- by substituting out, say, a barbell row for a unilateral dumbell row, they may notice their grip and overall pulling strength increase.
> 
> By changing accessories on a weekly basis, it may be far more difficult to make adjustments.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on that?


 

I don't disagree with any of that. But I don't think some variety in the accessory department will make or break one's routine. I probably should of choose my wording a little better (& gave examples) when I referred to rotating in various accessories, with minimal adjustments in mind. I'm talking the difference of doing a back raise one week & a glute/ham raise the next or a hack squat one & a front squat the next.

I think it also keeps things interesting and not so repetitious week after week.


----------



## Marat (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea, I agree with you on those points.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 13, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> This routine is from that book Ive been following by Hugo Rivera, the rest periods are set up like that by him. Are the rest periods too long?
> 
> Im trying to go as intense as I can, within reason... I work out alone in my garage lol. Ive got limited equipment, here is what Ive got to work with:
> 
> ...





Tim1985 said:


> Here is Hugo's Rivera's Training methodology for the split I posted:
> 
> You will target and train each body part once a week using modified compound super sets. In this phase you will train all your muscles by pairing them with their antagonistic counterparts. Research indicates that pairing opposing muscle groups together increases recruitment of the muscle fibers.
> 
> We will largely use 5x5, popularized back in the 1950's by Mr. Universe Reg Park(Arnold Idol). In this method, you choose a weight that allows you to perform 5 perfect reps. Your goal is to complete all sets with the same weight at 5 reps. Once you can complete all 5 sets with perfect reps, you increase the weight at the next work out.



Tim that back and forth almost super setting technique is called antagonistic sets, the idea with the rest periods is that your body may only get 90 seconds of rest between sets but the actual body part gets 3 minutes rest by doing them staggered. This is the solution to someone wanting to rest the muscle as much as possible while still getting in a decent amount of volume in a shorter period of time than traditional power training. Kind of a body building meets power lifting conglomeration. You will grow from it and gain some conditioning following it at that rate while still being able to lift heavy. However Flat's workout was very good as well. I like how he paired things up and used compounds as accessories. Marat you sound like a sharp guy too. Definitely got some quality over here helping you out Tim!


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Tim that back and forth almost super setting technique is called antagonistic sets, the idea with the rest periods is that your body may only get 90 seconds of rest between sets but the actual body part gets 3 minutes rest by doing them staggered. This is the solution to someone wanting to rest the muscle as much as possible while still getting in a decent amount of volume in a shorter period of time than traditional power training. Kind of a body building meets power lifting conglomeration. You will grow from it and gain some conditioning following it at that rate while still being able to lift heavy. However Flat's workout was very good as well. I like how he paired things up and used compounds as accessories. Marat you sound like a sharp guy too. Definitely got some quality over here helping you out Tim!


Hmmm.. now this program is starting to make some sense actually. I guess I'll try it out for a few weeks and see how it goes I guess. I still like the outline Flat layed out, its definitely something I could work with. I will see how this goes first I guess, after all I have been following this program for 13 weeks now and I am happy with the results thus far so I should at least give this segment of the program a trial run.  

Thanks for the clarification Kleen, those antagonistic sets sounds interesting. Curious to see how I respond


----------



## Marat (Sep 13, 2010)

All these little changes and reorganizations do perhaps clean up the overall process and may provide a foundation that can allow for changes done though road. Ultimately though, it comes down to putting in the time and working hard. Basically any routine that is reasonably logical will yield solid results if enough effort is put into it.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 14, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> LMAO! You did sound like a used car salesmen, but dammit it is the truth! That is something Ive learned over time as well, sometimes less = more if you do it properly.


 
Damn that stings, I didn't say "used" car salesmen!




Kleen said:


> Tim that back and forth almost super setting technique is called antagonistic sets, the idea with the rest periods is that your body may only get 90 seconds of rest between sets but the actual body part gets 3 minutes rest by doing them staggered. This is the solution to someone wanting to rest the muscle as much as possible while still getting in a decent amount of volume in a shorter period of time than traditional power training. Kind of a body building meets power lifting conglomeration. You will grow from it and gain some conditioning following it at that rate while still being able to lift heavy. However Flat's workout was very good as well. I like how he paired things up and used compounds as accessories. Marat you sound like a sharp guy too. Definitely got some quality over here helping you out Tim!


 

Marat does know his shit (quite a bit more than me, actually)!! I'm all about the compound movements, even for accessory work. I always want the best bang for the buck. Thanks for the shout out.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 14, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Damn that stings, I didn't say "used" car salesmen!
> 
> Marat does know his shit (quite a bit more than me, actually)!! I'm all about the compound movements, even for accessory work. I always want the best bang for the buck. Thanks for the shout out.



Yeah he seems like a coach or experienced trainer of some sort. That type of attention to detail comes in very handy and it is good to see others still use it. I think that what he said regarding using exercises as controls as if our body was one great big experiment (it kind of is) works great. However I also think that once a seasoned vet you begin to learn which exercises do the most for you. As you can tell by looking I do mostly body building, and have never strayed into the power lifting. I wasn't in football long enough to really be exposed to it in High School. Now I wish I would have but I have always been more of a 6-8 rep range lifter. So I at least still have some quality density. The high volume I am doing on this run is beating me to death, and I am ready to increase intensity and back off on frequency a little bit. Will be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tuesday   Delts/Calves/Upper Abs 
Modified Compound Super Set # 1 
Seated Military Press 5 x 5   90 seconds rest 
Upright Rows 5 x 5        90 seconds rest 
Modified Compound Super Set # 2 
Calf Raises  5 x 5         90 seconds rest
Tibia Raises 5 x 5         90 seconds rest 
Crunches   5 x 5           90 seconds rest

I actually liked this work out as well. On the second modified super set I just super-set all of it, I didn't wait the 90 second rest periods cause I didn't feel like I needed it.


----------



## superted (Sep 14, 2010)

Still killing in in here i see,

Great job Tim


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 14, 2010)

superted said:


> Still killing in in here i see,
> 
> Great job Tim


Thanks man, Ive never done those Tibia raises before, I had trouble walking from that shit lol


----------



## Kleen (Sep 14, 2010)

Man I had tibia pumps yesterday during cardio. Talk about having to have some resolve to finish. OUCH!


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thursday Biceps/Triceps/Delts
Modified Compound Superset # 1
E-Z Bar Reverse Culrs 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Close Grip Bench Press 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Modified Compound Super Set # 2
E-Z Bar Preacher Curls 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Tricep Dips 5 x 5 90 seconds rest


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think my Super DMZ has some extra caps in it, I should be done this Saturday I think, but I have more than that.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 16, 2010)

Some motivational music

YouTube - All Out War-And All Shall Suffer(album version)


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 17, 2010)

I did not like this work out very much at all. On the 3rd set of the 2nd Superset I had to stop the work out, back pumps were unbearable. Couldn't squat, straight legged deads were absolute murder on my back as well. 


Friday   Quads/Calves/Upper Abs
Superset # 1 
Squats (med stance) 5 x 5     90 seconds rest 
Lying Leg Curls  5 x 5            90 seconds rest
Superset # 2
Squats (close stance)  5 x 5  90 seconds rest 
BB Stiff Legged Deadlifts  5 x 5        no rest
Lying Leg Raises   5 x 5        90 seconds rest


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 20, 2010)

Finishing pics

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tim1985s-sponsored-super-dmz-log-p1010094-jpgP1010087.JPG
 
P1010094.JPG

P1010090.JPG


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 20, 2010)

Monday                     Chest/Back
Modified Compound Superset # 1
Incline BB Press 5 x 5   90 seconds rest
Close Grip Chins 5 x 5   90 seconds rest 
Modified Compound Superset # 2
Chest Dips 5 x 5            90 seconds rest
Pull up to front(wide grip) 5 x 5 90 seconds rest 
E-Z Bar Bent Rows 5 x 5 90 seconds rest


----------



## Life (Sep 20, 2010)

What cartoons are you watching


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 20, 2010)

Life said:


> What cartoons are you watching


haha got a 4 year old in the house


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Your chest looks pretty friggin big, Tim.


Thanks man, my back lost alot of definition. Im hoping its mostly water from the 500mg deca and 900mg sust Im on. Im gonna take more pics over the next few days or so to see if there is any change in definition.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Kleen and Tim what do your macros look like while on the DMZ?


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 20, 2010)

damn homie...chest and back are looking awesome!


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 21, 2010)

Tuesday Delts/Calves/Upper Abs
Modified Compound Super Set # 1
Seated Military Press 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Upright Rows 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Modified Compound Super Set # 2
Calf Raises 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Tibia Raises 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Crunches 5 x 5 90 seconds rest

Gonna buy a lifting belt before leg day, I don't want to end another leg session early due to back pain


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 21, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> haha got a 4 year old in the house




thats kewl my niece turned 4. and her name is olivia lol


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 22, 2010)

DMZ review:

Starting weight: 210lbs   Finishing weight: 220lbs!

I gained 10lbs total on this 4 week run while only gaining a few lbs of bodyfat. Strength went up, but I was not aiming for strength, just size gains and this stuff delivered. Carbs have been around 350-400g each day and I usually would have packed on fat from eating that many carbs, but I only gained a few lbs of it on this cycle. 

Sides: Lethargy, luckily I was able to use stimulants without screwing with my blood pressure, other wise things would have been bad in terms of having no energy. 
Loss of appetite, this is to be expected when using any harsh methylated oral steroid. 
Pumps, the pumps during cardio were horrible. Shin splints, calf pumps rendered me unable to do cardio. Walking on a treadmill was a nightmare, and Im talking about a very slow walk. I recommend drinking lots of water 2gals everyday, and taurine and potassium can help as well. 

I would definitely use this product again!


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 22, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Hey Kleen and Tim what do your macros look like while on the DMZ?


Ive been eating about 300g protein 350-400g carbs and Im not sure in fats, but they are at a moderate level.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 22, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Pumps, the pumps during cardio were horrible. Shin splints, calf pumps rendered me unable to do cardio. Walking on a treadmill was a nightmare, and Im talking about a very slow walk. I recommend drinking lots of water 2gals everyday, and taurine and potassium can help as well.



That sucks. That is the only thing keeping me from trying this. I gotta have my cardio at this point in my regime.


----------



## Life (Sep 23, 2010)

I never had any splints or pumps while I was on it. I had a back pump ONE day and I think that was because I switched back to a keto diet on my last few days.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 23, 2010)

Life said:


> I never had any splints or pumps while I was on it. I had a back pump ONE day and I think that was because I switched back to a keto diet on my last few days.


I don't recall ever having issues on any other oral besides this one.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 23, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> I don't recall ever having issues on any other oral besides this one.


 not to high jack ..but its all indivisual ..

for instance any oral i do ..Mdrol , dmz , hdrol ... i get high BP for first day and second day and then goes away 

back pumps occassional if i dont have tuarine and potassium and tons of water. but no gyno or anything else. even back acne is slim unless i got over 75 mg.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thursday Biceps/Triceps/Delts
Modified Compound Superset # 1
E-Z Bar Reverse Culrs 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Close Grip Bench Press 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Modified Compound Super Set # 2
E-Z Bar Preacher Curls 5 x 5 90 seconds rest
Tricep Dips 5 x 5 90 seconds rest

I just slammed through this one! Had energy to keep going too!


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 24, 2010)

Once again I did not like this work out, it is just too much for me to complete properly. I skimped big time on the last modified superset  I made notes on the changes I made(they are in bold)

 Friday   Quads/Calves/Upper Abs
Superset # 1 
Squats (med stance) 5 x 5     90 seconds rest 
Lying Leg Curls  5 x 5            90 seconds rest
Superset # 2
Squats (close stance)  5 x 5  90 seconds rest **Subbed w/ close stance front squatswith about 30 seconds rest between squat sets.**
BB Stiff Legged Deadlifts  5 x 5        no rest *Did 1 set and my back wasn't having it today*
Lying Leg Raises   5 x 5        90 seconds rest *Did 1 set ans said "fuck it... Im done" * 

*Any help making this particular workout do-able would be much appreciated *


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Monday                     Chest/Back
Modified Compound Superset # 1
Incline BB Press 5 x 5   90 seconds rest
Close Grip Chins 5 x 5   90 seconds rest 
Modified Compound Superset # 2
Chest Dips 5 x 5            90 seconds rest
Pull up to front(wide grip) 5 x 5 90 seconds rest 
E-Z Bar Bent Rows 5 x 5 90 seconds rest


----------

